# Sports and MBTI Types



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

What sports do you believe attract and appeal to players and fanbases of certain MBTI types?

For example, I believe that here in Australia, rugby league has a very extroverted culture and seems to primarily appeal to people of similarly extroverted MBTI types (ESxP if I had to guess).

So, what are your opinions/experiences?


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Sports is stereotypically a SP thing, especially ESxP.

I love to watch most sports, except a few.
I did some, too, jogging, ping pong, core training, martial arts. Not doing them for a while.

I guess, solitary sports like jogging, working out at the gym, certain martial arts, etc., are more likely practiced by introverts, while team sports such as soccer, baseball, basketball, etc., are more likely played by extroverts. But really, anyone can be interested in doing any of the above.

So I don't think things like your rugby league example have to do with being extraverted. I know nothing about the culture but I am guessing it being similar to baseball/ football in America and soccer in England. The players and the audience can be either extroverts or introverts. I am an introvert but I love watching baseball and soccer, and playing several sports.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with the idea that extraverts will tend to prefer team sports; rugby, football, netball etc. and introverts will sway towards tennis, tabletennis, golf.

I also imagine sensors will make up the majority of sports professionals proportionately. A high number of intuitives will perhaps lean towards more strategic sports. So chess (if you count it), maybe table tennis, fencing.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I would say extroverts are more likely to enjoy team sports, but that's as far as you can really go. SPs seem like your typical athletes though. It really depends on athletic ability and will though.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> So chess (if you count it).


Why is chess a sports?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I've heard somewhere that it's technically a sport, though I've like to think not myself.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I agree with the idea that extraverts will tend to prefer team sports; rugby, football, netball etc. and introverts will sway towards tennis, tabletennis, golf.
> 
> I also imagine sensors will make up the majority of sports professionals proportionately. A high number of intuitives will perhaps lean towards more strategic sports. So chess (if you count it), maybe table tennis, fencing.


Strategic sports, I would say badminton and tennis are more strategic. Ex: Badminton, starting from serving you want to make it difficult for your opponent to tell if you're going to give a short serve or long. Strategically learn to set up serves to look like they will be long or short forehand or backhand. Test your opponent, look for weaknesses. Do they struggle with returning smashes? Do they struggle clearing the court end to end? Do they struggle with short game? Do they struggle with returning backhand from the far end? Can they change directions quickly? Whatever weakness they have, find it and slam them with it. But don't become too predictable or you may just find it's them who plays you. What I like to do is play a game with one hand. They strategize accordingly. Then switch hands once they've found a rhythm. It fucks with your opponents head and works beautifully. 

Actually, most sports, the strategy is looking for the opponents weakness and pressing it and fucking with their heads. That's what makes them so much fun.


----------



## chitoh (Aug 9, 2018)

Have a look at this large sports personalities community: https://www.MbtiLounge.com


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Chess is good, "actual" sports not so much. Very primitive activities.


----------



## ellinoryeah (Sep 13, 2018)

ESFP here, and i'm a fitness trainer


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Stereotypically SPs are good but the problem with this kind of thinking is that it puts limitations on potential. It says you can only be good at this or that if you are this or that. Limitations are bullshit. 



This guy is an ENTP, doesn't even have Se and he's a great athlete. 









INFP


----------

